# Defy Comp 3...anything I should know?



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Giant fans,

Thought I should drop a note here....I'm in the position of possibly picking up my first modern road bike (the Mercury is not modern in any sense of the word and I spend most of my time on either a mtb or a Cx bike) and I thought I should see if there are any pitfalls with what I am considering.

The bike is a 2012 Defy Composite 3....Tiagra 10 speed mix, FSA Omega crank...basically as it is shown on the Giant website. I'd be looking at swapping out the 12-28 for the 12-30 for a bit more range...I do a charity ride every year in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains, so a little wider range is appreciated seeing as I live someplace with short, steep hills, not looooooong moderate slopes.

Anyway,just wondering if there are any things I should be aware of with this particular model so I can go in with my eyes wide open.

Cheers,

MRM


----------



## aaron_h (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd be very interested to hear any feedback about this bike as well. It's made it to the top of my shortlist for my first road bike.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

I spent the little extra and bought the Defy Comp 1. I have only had it on the trainer for two days now but so far it is feeling like a very nice bike. Shifting is very smooth and I have no complaints so far. Now if I could only get the weather to cooperate with me I might actually get to take it out on the road this weekend for a little ride.


----------



## Dirtskills (Mar 18, 2012)

How do you like the Defy Comp 1. Was thinking about picking one up this week.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Dirtskills said:


> How do you like the Defy Comp 1. Was thinking about picking one up this week.


I have been riding it on the trainer for the last while, weather here wasn't the best. Finally got it out for a quick ride on the road this weekend. It is a really nice ride. Very light and quick responding. My road is very rough and it was much smoother then my old steel mountain bike. 

I can't wait for the temp to get over the 0C a bit more so I can get out and really start to ride it and get back into shape. Looking forward to some long rides on it.


----------

